# na, ihr penner!?



## polo (2. Juni 2006)

wen von euch nachwuchstrinkern sieht man denn wo und wann auf'm berch?


----------



## polo (2. Juni 2006)

mensch, da habe ich frankfurt mit franken verwechselt, der thread gehört hier nicht her, und ihr seid auch keine "penner".
polo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2006)

is in frankfurt auch berch?
oder bist du bei Lokale Bikeforen falsch abgebogen?


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> mensch, da habe ich frankfurt mit franken verwechselt, der thread gehört hier nicht her, und ihr seid auch keine "penner".
> polo


na also.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2006)

wo ihr schon mal hier seid ...  

wie kommt es eigentlich, dass ihr beiden (quer durch das gesamte forum) immer zusammen im gleichen thread auftaucht


----------



## polo (2. Juni 2006)

keine ahnung, der verfolgt mich. ist denn internet-stalking schon strafrechtlich verfolgbar?


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommt es eigentlich, dass ihr beiden (quer durch das gesamte forum) immer zusammen im gleichen thread auftaucht


die frage wird ganz allgemein hier (ganz unten) beantwortet, 
wobei mein adjutant offensichtlich mit vorliebe beiträge meiner fans farbig markiert.


----------



## mischuwi (2. Juni 2006)

Einen Umgangton habt ihr Franken ... tze tze tze...


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2006)

ich muss doch sehr biten: franke ist hier keiner.


----------



## Trollobaby (3. Juni 2006)

ihr seid ge$tört   
aber wenn ihr wirklich mal vorhaben solltet in den Taunus zu kommen dann sagt doch bitte in ähnlich liebenswürdiger Weise bescheid


----------



## polo (24. Mai 2007)

in den taunus will natürlich niemand!
dafür ist heute wieder mal anstich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (24. Mai 2007)

gibts was zu feiern ? und wenn gibts du einen (oder zwei) aus


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

da würd ich auch kommen 

danke für die einladung, wo und um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns


----------



## polo (24. Mai 2007)

http://www.der-berg-ruft.de/


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

des is ja net mal in hessen  des is mir zu weit weg


----------



## Moi (24. Mai 2007)

polo, grab hier nicht so uralte threads aus und geh auf deinen Berg. Viel Spaß beim Saufen


----------



## dubbel (24. Mai 2007)

500 hektoliter bier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (24. Mai 2007)

Wahnsinn.


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2010)

noch 1 tag, 5 h, 7 min.


----------



## polo (19. Mai 2010)




----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> 500 hektoliter bier!


da fehlt ne null, 
und inzwischen ist die rede von 6.000


----------



## polo (19. Mai 2010)

hier ist ja gar nix los. hessen


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2010)

hier gibts äppler und kaa bier


----------



## polo (19. Mai 2010)

und deswegen ist bei euch auch nix los.


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2010)




----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> und deswegen ist bei euch auch nix los.



Na dazu müsstest du erstmal herkommen, aber das willst du ja nicht


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> wen von euch nachwuchstrinkern sieht man denn wo und wann auf'm berch?



iss scho wieder Berch?  Das ist doch was für ein langes, sonniges Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2011)

da die frankfurter scene sich in der vergangenheit ja so rege beteiligt hat - hier die info: 

http://www.der-berg-ruft.de/

noch 22 Tage 01 Std 30 Min 01 Sek bis zum Anstich.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (18. Mai 2011)

ah, der berch :sauf: das waren noch zeiten! kitzmann schädelt.
@dubbel: bitte noch den link zur berch-livecam einfügen.


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> da die frankfurter scene sich in der vergangenheit ja so rege beteiligt hat - hier die info:
> 
> http://www.der-berg-ruft.de/
> 
> noch 22 Tage 01 Std 30 Min 01 Sek bis zum Anstich.


20 Tage 02 Std 51 Min 01 Sek 


Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ah, der berch :sauf: das waren noch zeiten! kitzmann schädelt.
> @dubbel: bitte noch den link zur berch-livecam einfügen.


ist wohl noch nicht geschaltet


----------



## polo (9. Juni 2011)

wollte kurz klarstellen, daß ich bald bergbier trinken darf, während es bei euch nur äbbelwoipisse gibt


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2011)

polo schrieb:


> wollte kurz klarstellen, daß ich bald bergbier trinken darf, während es bei euch nur äbbelwoipisse gibt



he werd mal nicht beleidigend, wir hessen könnens nicht leiden wenn einer über unser stöffche herzieht


also ab mit dir dahin wo du herkommst...........oben aufn bersch und das getränk übern kopf


----------



## polo (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2011)

dubble und polo zusammen unerträglich aber doch unterhaltsam


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2011)

@ polo: ich glaube, das richtet sich gegen dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (9. Juni 2011)

wieso?
dubbel - unerträglich
polo - (u.a.) unterhaltsam


----------



## DrMainhattan (9. Juni 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


>



berch! mei heimat...!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2011)

@morpheus:nun werd mal nicht sentimental. dieses überlaufene a-rschkrampenfest ist meines erachtens die anfahrt nicht wert. nachdem ich vor mehr als 20 jahren in die hiesige konsumkumpanei gezwungen wurde, schleppten mich im jahre der zwangsreunion fränkische saufköpfe zu dieser veranstaltung. von wegen: man behält nur die positiven erinnerungen aufrecht...

ach ja, kommst du morgen mit nach bf?

ahoi.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. Juni 2011)

für die virtuelle maß:
http://www.berch.info/cam.html


----------



## polo (17. Juni 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @morpheus:nun werd mal nicht sentimental. dieses überlaufene a-rschkrampenfest ist meines erachtens die anfahrt nicht wert. nachdem ich vor mehr als 20 jahren in die hiesige konsumkumpanei gezwungen wurde, schleppten mich im jahre der zwangsreunion fränkische saufköpfe zu dieser veranstaltung. von wegen: man behält nur die positiven erinnerungen aufrecht...
> 
> ach ja, kommst du morgen mit nach bf?
> 
> ahoi.



wenn du erinnerungen vom berg hast, dann machst du was falsch.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juni 2011)

jetzt dauert's erst mal ne weile bis zur sommerkirchweih.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt dauert's erst mal ne weile bis zur sommerkirchweih.


 
*Der Berg-Countdown bis zum Anstich 2012: **21 Tage 4:27:11* 

http://www.der-berg-ruft.de/

​


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## cleiende (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## polo (23. Mai 2012)

und? wie schaut's 2012 aus bei euch bemitleidenswerten hessen?


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2014)

2 Schläge. 
nicht schlecht.


----------



## applewoi (10. März 2015)




----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. März 2015)

Nö lassma!


----------



## Thebike69 (10. März 2015)

Dann lieber


----------



## Speedskater (3. April 2015)

Bei uns in Hessen gibt es ein Getränk mehr das schwindlich macht als im Rest der Welt! 
Es lebe die Vielfalt.


----------

